# Imac 17" tournesol ne s'allume pas



## groutdebeaufort (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
on m'a confié un Imac 17" tournesol, car il ne s'allume pas,
je suppose que c'est l'alimentation, le courant arrive bien sur l'appareil, c'est pas le câble,
on me dit que çà peut être la pile à changer ?
si des fois, c'était arrivé à quelqu'un d'entre vous, cette même panne,
merci de m'en faire part.
Merci.
Patrice.


----------



## pismomaniaque (17 Février 2009)

Bonsoir

Le ventilateur tourne-t-il ?


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
il n'y a rien qui s'allume quand on appui sur l'interrupteur.
Je l'ai démonté, et nettoyé, car il était rempli de poussières.
Pour l'instant, je l'ai remonté provisoirement sans mètre de patte,
en attendant d'avoir une solution.
Merci,
Patrice.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

bonjour
 questions
"on m'a confié"

motif
 le plan toi qui es bon en mac répare moi ca...?

le plan hobby: je le remettrai en état  par jeu?

et..
connais tu la bête?
équipé?
t'as les plans de démontages?
en archives ( cette section) tu trouveras divers fils pertinents sur les divers modèles
( en gros 3 series)

tu ne dis pas lequel est ce.
(écrit sur la facture si tu l'as)


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
c'est juste pour rendre service à une amie, qui ne veux pas que çà lui coûte cher,
dans notre région il n'y a pas de réparateur,
il faut aller sur Paris.
Avant d'emmener l'Imac à réparer je me pause des questions.
Voilà.
Patrice.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

certes mais encore?
réponds sur le reste...


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

groutdebeaufort a dit:


> Bonjour,
> c'est juste pour rendre service à une amie, qui ne veux pas que çà lui coûte cher,
> dans notre région il n'y a pas de réparateur,
> il faut aller sur Paris.
> ...



Bonjour,
Réponds à Pascal, il est très calé.

Personnellement cela m'est arrivé sur mon Power PC il y a environ 5 ans, et c'était la pile

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

calé moi?
tu rigoles...

Ah oui ; je suis calé
(sur mon siège)


les questions c'st pour connaitre ton niveau de connaissance mac et de bricolage
( le tournesol est une bestiole dans laquelle tout est monté hyper précis)



> c'était la pile


pile qui commence à etre pas facile à trouver
( mais on la trouve)


----------



## ben206stras (18 Février 2009)

Il ne s'allume pas...

Depuis un événement particulier (orage, coupure d'électricité, etc) ?

Ce problème s'est-il déjà produit ?

Comme dit plus haut, le câble d'alimentation est-il bon ?

En allant plus loin, après démontage, y a-t-il bien de la tension disponible sur les connecteur d'alimentation électrique (environ 5V et 12V) du lecteur CD et du disque dur ?


----------



## ben206stras (18 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as les plans de démontages?
> en archives ( cette section) tu trouveras divers fils pertinents sur les divers modèles
> ( en gros 3 series)


 
Tout à fait exact


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2009)

{mode rapace ON} laisse tomber ça vaut pas l'coup... quelle région déjà ? je t'en débarasse, pas de soucis {mode rapace OFF}


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

le rapace Arlequin veut récuperer la pile

( il en fait des colliers pour sa môman)

je sors


----------



## ben206stras (18 Février 2009)

La pile... ou bien un petit écran...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> La pile... ou bien un petit écran...


ouep

anecdoote
un rapace anonyme ( je le nomme pas hein...)
m'a fait un email facon q_uand ton tournesol tombe en rade tu me préviens _

( sympa  le charognard hein?)


je lui en veux pas ,  certaines des hautes instances de son  pays sont des rapaces avarés , alors le peuple ébahi , suit et s'en inspire...


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2009)

Si vous avez des doutes sur la pile, testez la avec un multi-mètre !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> le rapace Arlequin veut récuperer la pile
> 
> ( il en fait des colliers pour sa môman)
> 
> je sors





ben206stras a dit:


> La pile... ou bien un petit écran...





pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> 
> anecdoote
> un rapace anonyme ( je le nomme pas hein...)
> ...



mais vous êtes pires que moi en fait 
ordures !


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
et merci à tous de se pencher sur mon problème.
Pour répondre à Pascalformac, cela fait une douzaine d'année que je possède
divers Mac, dont un Imac G4 qui marche encore bien que j'ai donné à mon fils. 
J'arrive à changer de disque dur sur un Imac Intel.
Mais pour trouver une panne électronique, je n'ai pas de matériel adapté.
Je vais demander les papiers de la machine à sa propriétaire car je ne connais pas exactement
sa puissance étant donné qu'il ne marche pas.
Merci.
Patrice.


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Je suis sur que c'est la pile.
Quel age a le mac? la pile dure 4 à 5 environ.

Pour tester la pile, c'est simple avec 2 fils de cuivre, un sur le + et l'autre sur le -  tenus par l'index et le pouce de la main gauche. Avec la main droite mettre en contact l'autre extrémité des fils en contact avec une petite ampoule de lampe de poche.

Sinon une pile c'est pas une batterie, c'est pas la ruine.

Voir les spécifications ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/TA21569?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
Moi je l'avais acheté chez mile et une pile à Paris


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Je suis sur que c'est la pile.



sûr ?

tiens c'est marrant, j'ai démarré mon tournesol dernièrement et tout allait bien (à part l'écran pour les mesquins qui suivent mon aventure :rateau et .... oups .... la batterie n'était pas dedans ....


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Pour démonter la pile: http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4...ile-interne-dun-imac-g4-tournesol-163952.html


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr ?
> 
> tiens c'est marrant, j'ai démarré mon tournesol dernièrement et tout allait bien (à part l'écran pour les mesquins qui suivent mon aventure :rateau et .... oups .... la batterie n'était pas dedans ....



Mais toi tu es un magicien


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2009)

Avez-vous réinitialisé le PMU ?


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

l'appareille à 7 ans,
j'ai la vieille pile dans la poche,
c'est que dans fin fond de ma campagne, il y en pas à vendre,
je vais me rendre à la ville, sûrement samedi prochain, j'espère en trouver une
chez un photographe peut être ?


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

Le PMU...
çà ce trouve ou ?
je devrais peut essayer ?


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1712?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

voilà que je bafouille !!!
je voulais dire "peut être essayer"
Merci, Patrice.


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2009)

C'est une des premières opérations à effectuer et c'est très bien expliqué sur le lien donné par Pierre22 mais attention de bien suivre les instructions.
Si cela ne donne rien, il faut vérifier les 4 tensions 5V batterie - 5V-12VSLP et 12V. Ces tensions se mesurent avec un simple voltmètre à côté du bouton de reset de la PMU.


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

J'ai remis la vieille pile,
et la réinitialisation du PMU n'a rien donné.
Merci pour l'info.
Patrice.


----------



## groutdebeaufort (18 Février 2009)

Je vais me procurer une pile neuve, 
et emprunter un voltmètre que je n'ai pas.
à suivre....
Patrice.


----------



## ben206stras (19 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr ?
> 
> tiens c'est marrant, j'ai démarré mon tournesol dernièrement et tout allait bien (à part l'écran pour les mesquins qui suivent mon aventure :rateau et .... oups .... la batterie n'était pas dedans ....


Quels mesquins ??? 

@groutdebeaufort
Pour trouver une pile neuve, il y en a pour moins de 10 euros sur un site célèbre de vente aux enchères. Pour information, la pile en bon état doit donner entre 3V et 3.6V.
Le truc de la lampe témoin est utile pour voir si la pile est totalement morte, mais ne permet pas de voir son état de forme dans le cas où la pile n'est pas vide 

As-tu pû investiguer par rapport aux questions que j'ai posées dans mon premier message sur ce fil ?


----------

